# Guardian coffee........



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this place for real??

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/a-big-day-out-atthe-guardian-data-driven-coffee-shop

Like the bit about trolling with a battered black Acer laptop held together with sellotape........


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

From Nude Espresso's twitter:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Z-ZVgEF1vq/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

......'I went down to #GuardianCoffee to see what all the fuss was about. Was this a fairly innocent venture from a forward-thinking media empire, a desperate ploy for more cash from a sinking print institution, or are they self-awarely satirising themselves in the same way you imagine the Daily Sport is when it occasionally gives away Pot Noodles?'

Definitely the latter

Or, should that be latte??


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks hellish ...


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> From Nude Espresso's twitter:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Z-ZVgEF1vq/


..... With the photo on an iPhone..... Priceless..!!!

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This is on my way home, will pop my head in and see what's going down.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

